
Ask HN: Developing Vanilla JavaScript/DOM PWAs, is this a marketable skill? - resume384
Native web has continued to improve in feature and compatibility where one can make applications using Vanilla JavaScript direct DOM manipulation and the various native WebAPIs.  Though it&#x27;s a bit more verbose, doing so feels to me cognitively lighter than using common frameworks and development chains and feels more likely to be around years from now.  I&#x27;ve come to enjoy and perhaps even prefer making progressive web apps this way. Are we to a place where primarily native web development makes sense?
======
phillipseamore
Everything's plain vanilla for me. It's a lot less code, way easier to manage
and is a lot faster (as long as you know what you are doing). I work on rather
niche products so there are a lot of components that need to be designed,
engineered and built from scratch anyways (e.g. very few ready made
modules/components are an import away).

I'd hope that actually knowing core javascript, the DOM and APIs must make you
a more valuable dev.

